# If you live in a western country you actually look like an animal to the rich people



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 10, 2022)

Basically as a male your first loss in life was not being a rich person. That's why you're trying to compensate with looks. They are the main characters and they are oppressing the poor people in general.

Same for girls, but in the program its not devastating if they're not good looking/unlucky cause they have (((tinder)) and will get 1000 matches. 

It's not just jews but just white and jew elites/rich have no time for poor Western natives, it seems like they just want you replaced/ they're naturally competition to you anyway as they are males, just on a different level


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yup. Top 1% is kind of a meme though that's only 11 million USD here in the US.
I would say rich starts at 100 million net worth

My dad made it to >30M in his 50s but he's a frugal south indian so it feels very middle class tbh


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> Yup. Top 1% is kind of a meme though that's only 11 million USD here in the US.
> I would say rich starts at 100 million net worth
> 
> My dad made it to >30M in his 50s but he's a frugal south indian so it feels very middle class tbh


Yeah those people really see us as animals but 11 million is still rich


----------



## thereallegend (Mar 12, 2022)

Replace "jews" with capitalists and I completely agree.


----------



## ROTTING (Mar 12, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> My dad made it to >30M in his 50s but he's a frugal south indian so it feels very middle class tbh


Jfl if it feels middle class at >30M then your dad must be one CHEAP motherfucker.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 12, 2022)

I went to the most expensive school in the world and most of the people there were ugly.

There were no Chads and no Stacies, most were normies.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 12, 2022)

If you attract women with money, you will only get gold diggers who want to marry and divorce you for your money.

No woman will ever love you as long as they know you are rich.

So it is much easier to find the right woman when you are poor than when you are rich.

Ever notice how the vast majority of celebrities and rich people get divorced many times while normal people do not?


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 13, 2022)

I am around rich people a lot, most are normie AT BEST, some are legit subhuman. 

personal trainers are above average but never come under 'rich' yet they are the most valuable people in the world. jfl if u think a billionaire looks down on a personal trainer


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 13, 2022)

I hate the rich in Scandinavia, obnoxious cunts


----------



## currylightskin (Mar 13, 2022)

Need to get to 100m asap


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Mar 13, 2022)

Unabated capitalism leads to situations like these.


----------



## ballskin (Mar 13, 2022)

Boo hoo they have more money than me. They have money because they shut the fuck up and get to work instead of rotting on obscure incel forums all day.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 13, 2022)

We are all animals


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 15, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Replace "jews" with capitalists and I completely agree.


statistically speaking jews is kind of right


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 15, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> If you attract women with money, you will only get gold diggers who want to marry and divorce you for your money.
> 
> No woman will ever love you as long as they know you are rich.
> 
> ...


Yeah but in 2022 relationships are a joke anyways


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Mar 16, 2022)

It's ironic how you're posting these anti-elite blackpills with a trump pfp


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> It's ironic how you're posting these anti-elite blackpills with a trump pfp


Trump will stop communism


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Unabated capitalism leads to situations like these.


Good didn't see this


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> We are all animals


What I mean is they are higher up on the food chain. So the way you have power over a dog and it can't attack you cause they can get security and give a hot girl 10k a month for relationship. I'm talking people like George soros son but there's alot of them


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Mar 16, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Trump will stop communism


Global communism is inevitable, especially because the rise of automation is slowly reducing the need for labor. Not only that, but every generation is slightly more leftist than the last.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Mar 16, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> statistically speaking jews is kind of right


You can't just blame the joos for taking advantage of a system that allows them to dominate us like cattle in the first place.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 16, 2022)

I will ban you for communism and bolshevism


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 16, 2022)

Silence
Teenagers realizing the world always had an elite 
The difference is that now the elite is bigger than ever


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 16, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> Global communism is inevitable, especially because the rise of automation is slowly reducing the need for labor. Not only that, but every generation is slightly more leftist than the last.


Yes the same generation who has gender dysphoria, generalized anxiety, high levels of depression. I wonder why they like to flirt with such ideas 😅


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 16, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> You can't just blame the joos for taking advantage of a system that allows them to dominate us like cattle in the first place.


I dont blame them nor do i say anything bad about them I just said statistically speakin jews are very prominent at the top


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 16, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> Global communism is inevitable, especially because the rise of automation is slowly reducing the need for labor. Not only that, but every generation is slightly more leftist than the last.


no wonder the low t generation likes these ideas


----------



## Frankie (Mar 16, 2022)

incels discover the wealth gap


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

Frankie said:


> incels discover the wealth gap


You're spending a lot of time/ found here. You better stop or we k ow you're incel


----------



## Frankie (Mar 16, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> You're spending a lot of time/ found here. You better stop or we k ow you're incel


i am on a 5 hour long trainride i am very bpred


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

Frankie said:


> i am on a 5 hour long trainride i am very bpred


Ok we will see. You look kinda short/small and poor. Not seen many rich like you


----------



## Frankie (Mar 16, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Ok we will see. You look kinda short/small and poor. Not seen many rich like you


i am sorry for looking kinda short/small and poor. U have my deepest apologies


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Mar 16, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> no wonder the low t generation likes these ideas


No one will have any T anymore once people start replacing their organs with embedded systems and AI overlords start taking care of everyone


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 16, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> Yup. Top 1% is kind of a meme though that's only 11 million USD here in the US.
> I would say rich starts at 100 million net worth
> 
> My dad made it to >30M in his 50s but he's a frugal south indian so it feels very middle class tbh


True top 1% doesn't have the " instagram jetset luxury dubai" life that women are attracted to. Only the top 0.1% has that.


----------



## loksr (Mar 16, 2022)

Those subhumans? Cope
Looks are everything, the more you cope with external shit the worse off you’re going to be


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 16, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> True top 1% doesn't have the " instagram jetset luxury dubai" life that women are attracted to. Only the top 0.1% has that.


ascending 2 psl would be easier and more fulfillfing than trying to get that lifestyle


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

loksr said:


> Those subhumans? Cope
> Looks are everything, the more you cope with external shit the worse off you’re going to be


They have sons you know like George soros son, trumps son and there are quite alot of non famous non old ones


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 16, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> ascending 2 psl would be easier and more fulfillfing than trying to get that lifestyle


Both is very unlikely but ascending 2psl as a normie is impossible ( 0% chance)


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 16, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Both is very unlikely but ascending 2psl as a normie is impossible ( 0% chance)


ye now that i think about that's literally from normie to celebrity


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 16, 2022)

gini coefficient tend to be higher in less developed countries, retard


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 16, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> Global communism is inevitable, especially because the rise of automation is slowly reducing the need for labor. Not only that, but every generation is slightly more leftist than the last.


incorrect

even if (which it won't) everything becomes automated there is still the problem of resource allocation. you need markets or this is complete dogshit and terribly inefficient 

even with market socialism (lol) people will be unhappy because social hierarchies are fundamental to human fulfillment. a significant portion of our happiness comes from comparing our position relative to others in society and striving to climb up the ladder


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> gini coefficient tend to be higher in less developed countries, retard


What has this got to do with SMV? Retard


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 16, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> What has this got to do with SMV? Retard


you are talking about wealth distirbtuon


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 16, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> you are talking about wealth distirbtuon


Kind of. I'm not complaining about it or saying what causes it I'm just saying they exist and they don't have to be good looking to get any girl they want


----------



## Sal (Mar 17, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> Jfl if it feels middle class at >30M then your dad must be one CHEAP motherfucker.


That guy is a lying larping mf.

Andrew Tate made $30 million and you can check is lifestyle. Or Jake paul. Or Logan Paul.

Just utter bullshit I hear


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 17, 2022)

Sal said:


> That guy is a lying larping mf.
> 
> Andrew Tate made $30 million and you can check is lifestyle. Or Jake paul. Or Logan Paul.
> 
> Just utter bullshit I hear


Why would he lie though? Seriously why would anyone want o lie on a a looksmax forum you're just a bit uptight.

Anyway my Dad is Epstein


----------

